# HTC One launched in India for Rs. 42,900, available April end



## Empirial (Apr 8, 2013)

HTC has launched the HTC One, the company’s latest flagship Android smartphone in India. It was announced back in February and packs a 4.7 inch (1920 x 1080 pixels) Full HD display, powered by a 1.7 GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 processor and runs on Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean) with the new HTC Sense UI and HTC BlinkFeed. It has an UltraPixel camera on the back with LED Flash and a 2.1MP HD front-facing camera with 88 wide angle lens with HDR capability. It has a Metal Unibody Design, comes with Beats audio support, HTC Sense TV app with program guide and remote control, Dual frontal stereo speakers with built-in amplifiers and dual microphones. 

HTC One Specifications :
*4.7-inch (1920 x 1080 pixels) Full HD display with 468ppi 
*1.7 GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 processor 
*Android 4.1 Jellybean with HTC BlinkFeed HTC Zoe, HTC BoomSound 
*UltraPixel rear camera with LED Flash, BSI Sensor and Optical Image Stabilization ,F2.0 aperture and 28 mm lens 
*Full HD (1080p) video recording with HDR Video 
*2 MP HD front-facing camera 
*3.5 mm headset jack, Beats audio support 
*2 GB RAM, 32GB internal memory 
*3G HSPA+, WiFi 802.11 a/ac/b/g/n, 
*Bluetooth 4.0 with aptX codec, DNLA, MHL, GPS with GLONASS, NFC 
*2300 mAh battery

The HTC One is priced at a MOP (Best Buy) of Rs 42,900. It would be available by the end of April 2013. It comes with 1GB of free 3G data for 3 months for Reliance GSM customers along with free WhatsApp and Facebook for 3 months.

Source : HTC One launched in India for Rs. 42,900, available April end


----------



## raksrules (Apr 8, 2013)

That is EXPENSIVE.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 8, 2013)

It was expected to be expensive. The  S4 is also expected at this price or about a 1k lower... Nothing to be surprised here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Expensive but droolworthy. Might have to sell a kidney.


----------



## Empirial (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd pick HTC One over Samsung S4 anyday. Atleast now we can expect a major price cut for HTC Butterfly


----------



## raksrules (Apr 8, 2013)

All flagships (except few) have started to cost more than 40K at least the MRP. No idea what the street price will be.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW. Not bad. I was excepting it for more than 50k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2013)

Well SIV will cost a lot more than this anyways.
Time to recommend a few people the One


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2013)

HTC's new tagline "quietly back to its senses"


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

That price . I hope the street price is lower.


----------



## reddick (Apr 8, 2013)

No doubt HTC repeats what BlackBerry do. As d later also announce it's products at enormous prices which is inappropriate according to market trends , as in the case of BB Z10. Same is that of HTC Butterfly and now 'One'. These companies must present something new and refreshing , as Nokia did by launching WP 8 devices at favorable prices , to survive in market


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 8, 2013)

expensive


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 8, 2013)

For all who are considering it as Expensive! 
S 4 will be rocking @ 40-45k ! 
and for this Build quality and H/W, you won't get it for Nexus's Price!


----------



## ZTR (Apr 8, 2013)

Better to go for Xperia Z then which has a better camera and is also water and dust proof


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 8, 2013)

^ buddy! That thing runs a year OLD CPU


----------



## smashingdude (Apr 8, 2013)

HTC already had a potential winner in their hands. With this sensible pricing, they have done a world of good to themselves.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 8, 2013)

reddick said:


> No doubt HTC repeats what BlackBerry do. As d later also announce it's products at enormous prices which is inappropriate according to market trends , as in the case of BB Z10. Same is that of HTC Butterfly and now 'One'. These companies must present something new and refreshing , as Nokia did by launching WP 8 devices at favorable prices , to survive in market



What?
I sure hope you didnt mean to say HTC copies Blackberry..

While the price is high without doubt, one cant really expect those specs for a lower price at launch either. HTC is desperate but desperate not to show it, unlike Sony. But with the Butterfly selling at 44k odd I can only marvel at the level or thick-headedness of the HTC big-shots.

And I expect the base variant of s4 to be priced LOWER than the HTC One. Its always been that way, Samsung trying to marginally undercut HTC. Mark my words.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sry but i am going nexus 4 way. thx for the offer though HTC.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ buddy! That thing runs a year OLD CPU



No.

It has the SAME chipset as One just its clocked at lower speed.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

ZTR said:


> No.
> 
> It has the SAME chipset as One just its clocked at lower speed.



I don't think so. Htc one has some 600 series chipset which was shown at CES 2013. But X:Z got S4 pro like nexus 4. Or maybe i am wrong someone else can clear it.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 9, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I don't think so. Htc one has some 600 series chipset which was shown at CES 2013. But X:Z got S4 pro like nexus 4. Or maybe i am wrong someone else can clear it.


HTC One vs Sony Xperia Z: One to Z - GSMArena.com
Z uses S4 Pro which has original Krait Core while One uses 1.7 Ghz clocked Snapdragon 600 which uses more modern Krait 300. Its not entirely clear what design improvements qualcomm has made but benchmarks suggests good improvement in performance.  Afterall Snapdragon 600/800 with Krait 300/400  are gonna compete with Cortex A15 based designs like Tegra 4 and Exynos 5.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Snapdragon 600 is just a minor update over the S4 Pro, something in the likes of of a cumulative 15% increase in executed instructions per clock. Not much to make or break any phone comparison tbh.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Better to go for Xperia Z then which has a better camera and is also water and dust proof



Xperia Z does not have a better camera. More megapixels doesn't mean better pictures. HTC One has the best low light camera since the 808 Pureview and Lumia 920. Also the speed at which it clicks pictures is excellent. HTC Zoe is a good addition, makes the camera app worth using. Try it once before judging.

Meanwhile, you guys must hold the One once. I got a handgasm when I held it. The only other device that's given me a handgasm is iPhone 5.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

It's good to see that the build quality of a non Apple phone is so good. And yeah the Camera is better than the Xperia Z.

Definitely want to get a hands-on experience of this phone soon


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

But FB app will hang on both of the devices no matter how powerful CPU they have


----------



## raksrules (Apr 9, 2013)

How does everyone know the build quality is good ? Do anyone here own it ? Or by reading reviews.
The sad part is even after adding cores and all the gimmicks does not guarantee a lag free experience. Hope that gets cleared out soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

@raksrules yeah we don't own it. We read reviews. Read the review on Anandtech.com and you'll understand what we're talking off.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 9, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Expensive but droolworthy. *Might have to sell a kidney.*



lol .. so true


----------



## raksrules (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to see all flagships coming to > 40K price range but i am pretty sure there won't be complaints because it had some 16 or more core processor and 1080p ore more screen with pixel density so high that human eye actually cannot distinguish it.

Although people would love HTC One for being classy and all there will be segment of people who will not have this because i believe it does not have removal battery or memory expansion capability.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 9, 2013)

why are these flagship models priced at 40-45k ? is it because of iphone 5?


----------



## raksrules (Apr 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> why are these flagship models priced at 40-45k ? is it because of iphone 5?



Probably because they saw that if iPhone can charge premium why not we. Before when there were not many flagships even the high end phones were costing around 30K range but they started pushing the envelope and started to increase the price and through very good marketing of the features they even got people to pay.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2013)

raksrules said:


> How does everyone know the build quality is good ? Do anyone here own it ? Or by reading reviews.
> The sad part is even after adding cores and all the gimmicks does not guarantee a lag free experience. Hope that gets cleared out soon.



I had a review unit for five days. Trust me, the build is superb. I didn't test it on heavy games, but the phone was lag-free in my usage.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 9, 2013)

Krow said:


> I had a review unit for five days. Trust me, the build is superb. I didn't test it on heavy games, but the phone was lag-free in my usage.



That is good to hear.


----------



## Julieanderson (Apr 9, 2013)

Its too expensive.With this cost iphone is the only best phone in the market.


----------



## reddick (Apr 9, 2013)

One thing I dnt understand that for what Apple is charging such an amount from it's customers in case of iPhone? We hv ample of options in that range. Is it is for style purpose or for what


----------



## raksrules (Apr 9, 2013)

reddick said:


> One thing I dnt understand that for what Apple is charging such an amount from it's customers in case of iPhone? We hv ample of options in that range. Is it is for style purpose or for what



The same way a BMW /Ferrari charges a premium on its cars when even a Honda City will do most of the tasks of a BMW and may even have more features.
It is a premium segment right from start. Wasn't it so obvious.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 9, 2013)

Julieanderson said:


> Its too expensive.With this cost iphone is the only best phone in the market.



NO.


----------



## Minion (Apr 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ buddy! That thing runs a year OLD CPU



But 7k price difference between One and Z is huge.



shreymittal said:


> But FB app will hang on both of the devices no matter how powerful CPU they have



LOL removed that crap long ago from my phone.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ buddy! That thing runs a year OLD CPU





pranav0091 said:


> The Snapdragon 600 is just a minor update over the S4 Pro, something in the likes of of a cumulative 15% increase in executed instructions per clock. Not much to make or break any phone comparison tbh.



 with pranav0091..



> The S4 Pro and the Snapdragon 600 are basically the same chip. The model number is almost identical (APQ8064 vs APQ8064T; the Plus, Prime, and 800 all have very different model numbers), same fab process at 28 nm, same L0, L1, and L2 caches, same GPU. The difference is higher clock speed (max 1.7 vs max 1.9 GHz), and potentially a faster/bigger memory channel.




From Anandtech:

"At the core of the HTC One is a Snapdragon 600 (APQ8064Pro) SoC at 1.7 GHz. This is quad core Krait 300 (as opposed to 200 in MSM8960 or APQ8064) which brings a 15 percent increase in IPC as well as higher clocks (from 1.5 to 1.7 GHz), for about 20–30 percent higher overall CPU performance. This is still built on a 28nm LP process, and is analogous to the MSM8960Pro change from Krait 200 to 300, but for APQ8064. "

After reading this IMO, HTC One is not worth the extra money over SXZ or N4.. As a matter of fact one can get two N4s for that price ..

What One gains in build quality it loses more in repairability: "The HTC One earned a 1 out of 10 for reparability" - iFixit


----------



## ZTR (Apr 9, 2013)

quagmire said:


> with pranav0091..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup

If I were to buy a high end droid right now I would either get the Xperia Z or Nexus 4


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2013)

Nobody cares about processor make or model numbers or theoretical benchmark stuff. All that matters is that we have a beautiful phone with a good camera that doesn't hang but doesn't have expandable storage. 43k is fairly good pricing considering that S4 will be above it and Butterfly was there too. With premium phones, every company wants to make money.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2013)

Krow said:


> Nobody cares about processor make or model numbers or theoretical benchmark stuff. All that matters is that we have a beautiful phone with a good camera that doesn't hang but doesn't have expandable storage. 43k is fairly good pricing considering that S4 will be above it and Butterfly was there too. With premium phones, every company wants to make money.



This. 
Good phone != Fastest numbers . Its amazing how often people forget that.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 11, 2013)

BTW you guys are forgetting about Xperia ZL which has the same specs as Z just isn't water and dust proof but has a dedicated camera key and removable battery and costs 3k lower than Z.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2013)

HTC released an update for One which has brought improvements to the camera.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Apr 26, 2013)

A bit too expensive - HTC One is. Rumor has it that S4 wll be probably launched at the 43K mark, available online at around 40K mark. That will take the wind out of One's sail. Also, LG Optimus G Pro is waiting silently in the wings to see what everyone price their phones at.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 26, 2013)

That's what I feel regards to S4's pricing too. But it'd be unfortuanate if the S4 kills the One. Its such a wonderful phone for all I know. I just dont wish to see good design die unable to face a relentless onslaught of GHz and cores and megapixels. That'd be a sad day.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2013)

S4 is lauched with a MRP of Rs.41,500 making it a bit cheaper than One...


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 26, 2013)

ZTR said:


> S4 is lauched with a MRP of Rs.41,500 making it a bit cheaper than One...


Does 1-2k Matters when someone is out to buy a 40k device?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Does 1-2k Matters when someone is out to buy a 40k device?



Very true....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2013)

ZTR said:


> S4 is lauched with a MRP of Rs.41,500 making it a bit cheaper than One...



And not to say how much lesser of a phone it is than the HTC One.

Rs.1400/- difference is more or less negligible.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> And not to say how much lesser of a phone it is than the HTC One.
> Rs.1400/- difference is more or less negligible.


its not much lesser or much more. its mostly subjective, about personal preferences. 
If some people like the Design & Looks of the One, others prefer removable battery & SD Card of S4.
If Ones Ultrapixels are superior in low-light conditions, S4 Megapixels do exceedingly in well-lit conditions.
While Ones Zoe is awesome, S4 has overwhelming number of software features packed.
Battery, Hardware Performance are roughly similar. AMOLED Vs LCD is again based on personal preference.

If one gives importance to design, build & looks, then HTC One is definitely the choice. If looks aint a matter and focus is on brute force, features, performance then S4 is better choice.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 29, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> its not much lesser or much more. its mostly subjective, about personal preferences.
> If some people like the Design & Looks of the One, others prefer removable battery & SD Card of S4.
> If Ones Ultrapixels are superior in low-light conditions, S4 Megapixels do exceedingly in well-lit conditions.
> While Ones Zoe is awesome, S4 has overwhelming number of software features packed.
> ...


Nicely summed up.


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> its not much lesser or much more. its mostly subjective, about personal preferences.
> If some people like the Design & Looks of the One, others prefer removable battery & SD Card of S4.
> If Ones Ultrapixels are superior in low-light conditions, S4 Megapixels do exceedingly in well-lit conditions.
> While Ones Zoe is awesome, S4 has overwhelming *number of software features packed*.
> ...



Most of them are gimmicks, so I won't count that as a positive. Otherwise fair enough.

The S4 is an incremental upgrade at best, while the HTC One represents proper innovation. I know which one I'd recommend.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 30, 2013)

Krow said:


> Most of them are gimmicks, so I won't count that as a positive. Otherwise fair enough.
> The S4 is an incremental upgrade at best, while the HTC One represents proper innovation. I know which one I'd recommend.


I agree, HTC had to come up with something new, they are struggling with falling market share and low profits, just like Blackberry did with Z10 and Nokia did with Lumia. While Samsung doesn't really need polycarbonate unibody designs or Ultrapixels when their plastic phones with high megapixels are selling like hot cakes, they just added more of everything which was already available in Galaxy S Series just like Apple did. Software was never the best strength Samsung had so they use their general strategy of overwhelming end user with number of features or gimmicks.


----------



## Champ (Apr 30, 2013)

Here in UK there is whopping difference of £100 b/w unlocked HTC One and  GS4


----------



## Empirial (May 17, 2013)

HTC One goes on sale in India finally for Rs. 42900


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

Do they have a price for the 64GB model?


----------

